# My two HK USP Compacts .40s&w and .45acp.



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

HK USP Compact .40s&w and .45acp.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. I prev owned one in 45 and 9mm.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> View attachment 869
> 
> HK USP Compact .40s&w and .45acp.


I now also have the new HK VP9 and really like it.


----------

